# Windows 7 Build 7057 Labeled RC1, Leaked and Available for Download



## soumya (Mar 12, 2009)

With few weeks left for Windows 7 RC to be released, some Neowin users have found Windows 7 build 7057 in the wild. The build string reads - 7057.0.x86fre.winmain.090305-2000 which means that this was compiled on March 5. The 32bit build has leaked to several Torrent sites today.

*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/7057-details.png

The EULA reads this for now

*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/7057-rc-details.png

Yes, this makes it clear that Microsoft is already cooking its Windows 7 RC builds (not final build though)

The most immediate change users would notice is the new welcome and shutdown screen

*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/7057-welcomer.png

*www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/7057-newwd.jpg

Source


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, the RC1 is to be released on 10th April right?

Wonder how it got into the torrent network ?

If possible, sum1 can download it(provided its legal) and test it and brief us about it.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 12, 2009)

Why it expire on 2010? I thought that windows 7 would expire on August 2009?


----------



## Pat (Mar 12, 2009)

What is the need for a new thread for every single "leaked" release of Windows 7 ? :roll:


----------



## sohancool (Mar 12, 2009)

Saw this one on another forum , the startup and shutdown screens look cool. Waiting for the RC Build..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 14, 2009)

Screens look awesome


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 15, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2009)

Will my build 7000 auto update to 7057 when it is officially released?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 15, 2009)

*fc27.deviantart.com/fs44/i/2009/072/e/8/Windows_7_Build_7057_Logon_by_Krazy_Bluez.jpg

Link 
^ I've made one for XP....how's it ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 15, 2009)

It's come out on torrents,

32-bit is 2.5GB
64-bit is 3.2GB

I'll download NONE. Will rather wait for the actual RC on April.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Will my build 7000 auto update to 7057 when it is officially released?



???


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

You cannot update between beta & RC clients.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm gonna wait till RC1 is officially released. Its just one more month, and lotsa apps I use need to be updated for Win7 anyway (Comodo, Nod32, WindowBlinds, DeskScapes...)


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> You cannot update between beta & RC clients.



oh fk so i have to download the 2GB thing again.
And If I install it I will lose my current win7 settings and programs right?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 15, 2009)

Me also waiting for the official RC1.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

bu hu hu hu, even build 7057 gives lots of problems with ATI drivers


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 15, 2009)

soumya , your source link is not working. Screenies look awesome.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2009)

how long these RC's....when will original version come out...i have to download


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ The Microsoft roadmap is very clear & so far they have stuck to it, no reason why they won't continue to. There was supposed to be 1 beta so it was. There will be no more beta, next up RC. Then final release.

All other builds you hear of are "leaked" & not supposed to be for public access.

And at this point, for the thread creators knowledge, this is NOT RC.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 18, 2009)

Official RC 1 to come in May end:-

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12610&Itemid=1


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> bu hu hu hu, even build 7057 gives lots of problems with ATI drivers


*bit.ly/SOHaX


----------

